
Massive Mystery of Saturn’s Rings - skilled
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/saturn-rings-cassini/580696/
======
new_guy
There's an engineer reckons aliens made them.

'From photographs taken during the Voyager 1 flight to SATURN in 1980 the
reader of this remarkable book sees that one of the photgraphs shows that the
A-ring is incomplete.The author sets out to explain this phenomenon in an
understandable form. The famous Cassini and Enke gaps also fit into the
author's explanation. The micro photography employed by the Author answers
many of the questions about Saturn asked since Galileo and the Author further
shows a relation to the well defined crater on the earth's moon called 'Mare
Orientale' and to the 1908 Tunguska catastrophe in the U.S.S.R. CREDENTIALS:
Dr. Norman Bergrun is an alumnus of Ames Research Laboratory, NACA (National
Advisory Committee for Aeronautics) predecessor of Ames Research Center, NASA
where he worked twelve years as a research scientist. At Ames, he pioneered
the setting of design criteria for airplane thermal ice-prevention and the
developing of roll stability laws for airplanes, missiles and rockets. He
joined Lockheed Missiles and Space Company (now Lockheed Martin) where he was
manager of the planning and analysis of flight tests for the Navy Polaris
Underwater Launch Missile System. During his thirteen years at Lockheed, he
also served as a senior scientist having responsible analysis cognizance of
special space-satellite applications. An Associate Fellow of the American
Institute of Aeronautics and Astronauics (AIAA), he is active as a leader in
Congressional Visits Day events on Capitol Hill. Credited with numerous awards
and citations including the California Society of Professional Engineers
Archimedes Engineering Achievement Award... he is listed in "Who's Who in
America", "Who's Who in Science and Engineering", and other reference works.'

[http://podcast.sjrdesign.net/files/070_RingmakersOfSaturn.pd...](http://podcast.sjrdesign.net/files/070_RingmakersOfSaturn.pdf)

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1470353.Ringmakers_Of_Sa...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1470353.Ringmakers_Of_Saturn)

